# Budgie faints



## nas (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello there am new to this forum and am a new budgie owner  

Its been 6 days I got 2 male budgies, am not sure about their age but both their cere are purple/pink in color. 
Today around 2 pm one of my budgie didn't move, he sat in the bottom corner of his cage and his eyes were closed and was falling like almost going to lay flat. He didn't even make any noise. As they are new i didn't tame them and they wont sit in my hand. I got so worried thinking that he is going to die. All I did was tapping on the cage and asking him to wake up. After 5-10 minutes he got up and was back to normal and he moved and started to make noises. Why did this happen as am new to this and i don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

If your budgies are young (baby barring still on the top their heads) I would say your bird just went for a nap. Sometimes younger birds might act this way. 
I haven't heard of budgies fainting, so I don't think that's what it was. 

Please take the time to read the stickies so you have some idea of what to expect as a new bird owner.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Therm is correct. The budgie sounds very young and was probably napping. Very young budgies sometimes like to lie down on their tummies to sleep.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## nas (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello Therm 
Yes my both the budgies have the barrings on their head.
And thanks for the info even today he did the same and I hope he was napping  

And thanks FaeryBee I'll sure check out


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above. It is very important to let your budgie have plenty of time to settle in before you try to tame him, as mentioned above. In time, he will begin to settle in. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

We look forward to seeing you around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

